# Copywright question - can I use this slogan with my company name?



## livefree (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I just started a clothing line and want to make sure I can use a slogan that happens to be a business name in my state. The slogan is "Live Free and Fly" and the business is the same. My company name is Live Free and Fly Clothing. This particular name (Live Free and Fly) isn't trademarked or compwrighted. I am just curious if I can write this slogan on my t-shirts or would I have to write "Live Free and Fly C.C." I wanted to make sure I do things legally so I don't get taken to court. I appreciate any help!

Matt


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

This has nothing to do with copyrights. If the existing company is a clothing company, I would tread carefully and consult an attorney. If the existing company is not a clothing company and there is no existing registered trademark for "Live Free And Fly," you should be ok. It may still be a good idea to consult an attorney though.


----------



## livefree (Aug 23, 2010)

Gotcha. The other company is an aviation company and it isn't trademarked. Sounds like I will have to consult an attorney... I was trying to avoid paying attorney fees, thanks.


----------

